# Mini London meet?



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Just wondered if anyone fancied a mini London meet sometime soon?

Nothing fancy, just maybe pizza/pasta one evening.  Maybe one evening next week or the one after.  Let me know whether you fancy it and when you could do and I'll suggest a number of possibilities.

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

Hi Felix

Great idea - my next couple of weeks are a bit hectic but if you fix a date with the others I'll try and pop along...would really love to meet you all face to face, feels weird not knowing what you look like!

x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I would try and get the train down too. xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Would love to but am in Brno next week and really busy with work - boo, as really would love to meet all you fab ladies!!  
Take care x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

If you made it w/c 8th Dec I'm on hols from work and if someone had a spare bed for a night or 2 I would love to come down ??!!??

roo x


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

oooooo.....if it was the friday night or saturday brunch of the week commencing the 8th then I am in London with no plans as of yet!  I have to come down for a meeting in Cambridge on the afternoon of Friday 12th and there's a Reunion party for my Post Grad course in Epsom on Saturday night so made sense to stay down for that ....I will of course be on the last few days of my 2WW so keeping busy will help!!! 

Long shot....I know! 

..WInky


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

I could do w/end of 13th/14th? It'll be my test day........   
Or I'm around the week before too........whatever suits.

Dottie
x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Brilliant - the more the merrier! Its sounding like the weekend of the 13th/14th. Does anyone know how to set up a voting thing so we can see whether most of us can do Fri or Sat lunch. 
Will be lovely!

Felix xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

I've managed to add voting but unfortunately it doesn't let you vote for more than one option.  Hope we can do something with the results and find the best date for everyone.

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

A lovely idea can do most days .
L


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Excellent idea Felix and well done on choosing the one weekend when can make all of the dates and times on offer (at the moment).    I will vote for my fav option but just bear in mind I am flexible.

Thanks for organising this.  I can't wait to meet you and share stories.


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Will see what I can do as would love to make it down, the Saturday would prob be better but it does depend on flights etc .
R x x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Fantastic.  Looks like there will be a number of us!  I'll leave the voting til Tues shall I and then plump for the most popular date.

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

I would love to see everyone, but only if I could travel down with someone up here as I am finding that I cant stand or walk for a long time, and a long time seems to be getting less and less.  Have already almost passed out at friends funeral, in Tesco and Debenhams.  Feel happier when im with someone rather than on my own.  GP said its just low blood pressure and is quite normal.

Chowy


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

I've voted for sat 13th lunch - hopefully will be having a good day with no sickness!

Chowy, sorry to hear you've been feeling unwell, I would have travelled with you but we're coming from opposite directions!  

Thanks Felix for setting this up, 

kylecat xxx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

good morning ladies!
I have spent almost 3 hours so far today trying to find a restaurant in london that has a private room and a set menu but everywhere seems to move to more expensive xmas set menus so far into december.
Best I can suggest to keep it affordable for everyone would be somewhere like Zizzi's - pizza & pasta, etc...
There are several branches in London but the one on The Strand is fairly central - nearest tube Charring Cross or Embankment. 
Attached link (hope it works) to their menu.

http://www.zizzi.co.uk/zizzimenu.html

Please let me know if this is suitable and also if you can make it and I'll sort it out for lunch on sat 13th.
Alternatively any other suggestions welcome...

Dottie
x

/links


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks Dottie. A nightmare to get a private room clearly! Also they'd probably try & add a premium to our food price! Zizzi's would get my vote and a table in the main area should be fine. 

Count me in! 

Maybe book for 10 and then call to amend later?
Much appreciated!
Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

I'm entertaining my American boys that day so probably won't be up for eating lunch, but I'd love to come and say hello before i go home to cook...could I just pop in for a drink and say hi?

Lxx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

That would be great Lulu.  I'm sure it'll be fine to do that.  It will be good to see you.

Love, Felix xx


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Would love to join you and put some faces to names.  
Annaleah x


----------



## newgirlintown (Jan 12, 2008)

What a lovely idea. Ive not been around for a few days.... I'd love to come along too if that's OK, and put faces to names  

Please count me in!

Anne x


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lou - I think a post christmas and new year get together would be lovely - once all the hassle and festivities are out of the way it is nice to have something to look forward too 

r xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi all

So far confirmed for lunch on sat 13th I have:

Dottie
Felix
Patterdale
Cem
Rose
Annaleah
Lulu - drinks only

I know a few others expressed interest so pls could you let me know so I can book a table:

JJ
Roo
Katie
Winky
Mini
LadyLottie
Sima
Chowy


Tks 
Dottie
x


----------



## newgirlintown (Jan 12, 2008)

Think I'm doing the Hokey Cokey here... first I'm in, and now I'm out... sorry   Just realised I've got another lunch the same day over in East London. But I like the idea of a post Christmas and New Year get-together too so I'll be up for that!

Anne xx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

ooooo......count me in.....absolutely perfect.  Have to come down for a meeting in Cambridge on the friday pm and have a party in Epsom on Saturday night (reunion from my Uni course) so lunch on Saturday fits in perfectly.......and even better that I can put the flights through the business.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Dottie I may have to go and see my mum in the North of England before Xmas that weekend as I cannot go the following weekend so I am a ??
Lx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Nope - I'm out  . Just had a quite horrendous checking of finances incident


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I just noticed this thread so have missed out on the voting but as I'm available on Saturday, 13th Dec for lunch can I join you?  Need all the moral support I can get!  I'll look froward to meeting everyone.

Eddy


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

I wont be coming as cant risk passing out in the middle of London on my own.  Sorry, hope you all have a fab time though.

Chowy


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi Dottie - please put me down as a definate, I should be fine to come along unless I have a really bad day with the sickness!  

Thanks for organising

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Please put me down.  Thanks for organising this Dottie and Felix


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

ok - confirmed so far:

Dottie
Felix
Cem
Annaleah
Patterdale
Rose
Winky
Eddy
Kylecat
Sima
Lulu - drinks only

I have texted Suity as she's away at the moment.  

I'll book a table for 10/12 but am sure they will be flexible.  Just let me know if anyone else fancies joining.

Dottie
x


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you Dottie! 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

thanks for sorting out Dottie & Felix...look forward to putting names to faces..wonder if you will be like the images I have created in my head! all nice of course..
x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi Everyone

Just seen the link to this thread! Can you put me down as a maybe please? Will keep an eye on detilas - time etc and hopefully make it.

Best wishes everyone
Misti x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Dottie - am going to see if I can make it - does depend on work at the mo - but would be great to see everyone.
R x x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi - have looked into work etc etc - completely forgot, have a presentation on the 12th so won't be able to make it on the 13th - gutted - mmmm me thinks that works getting far too much in the way of my FF meet ups!!  Someonthing's gotta give LOL      
Take care - looking forward to the piccies!!
R x x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Shame you can't make it Mini. Hope all ok with you/

Dx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Ok - ladies.  All booked for 12.30 for next saturday at Zizzi's on The Strand.  By my reckoning we are 11 plus Lulu for drinks.  List as below.  Pls let me know if any changes.

Cheers

Dottie
xx


ME
FELIX
PATTERDALE
CEM
ROSE
ANNALEAH
WINKY
EDDY
KYLECAT
SIMA
LULU – DRINKS ONLY
MISTI – MAYBE


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Brilliant, thanks Dottie.

Love Felix xx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I would really like to come - I'm just a bit short of cash  

Dottie - can I let you know? Will that be a nuisance?


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Of course Lottie - I'm sure they'll be flexible.
It would be good to see you & your new mini bump  

Dx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats definitely still cake


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Dottie - am good thanks - how are you?  
Am still trying to see if I can juggle things as really want to come - will be able to give a definite tomorrow if that's ok....
R x x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

All sorted - flights booked!!
Looking forward to meeting everyone!!!
See you next weekend x x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Good news Mini - at last you will get to meet everyone!
Dx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

brilliant thanks Dottie...I'll probably pop along at the beginning and then head off to go and shop and cook...hope that's ok.

xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hi everyone, looking forward to seeing some of you on saturday for lunch. I am getting the train up to waterloo and then need to get to charing cross tube station I believe? Hopefully meeting Patterdale around waterloo area first. May get a taxi to restaurant - any ideas how much it would cost? I am very nervous about going on the tube, especially at the moment with all the crowds. I don't come up to London very often so not sure how busy it will be? Would it be poss to walk from waterloo to the strand?

Also anyone know whereabouts along the strand the restaurant is? I figure the strand is quite a long road! Is it next/nearby to any well known shops etc I might recognise?

Sorry for so many questions but I don't know my way round London at all!!  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

hi kylecat...I'm not sure what end of strand it is...but you can either walk from waterloo to waterloo east and pop on the overground to charing cross (if its that end of strand)..or walk across waterloo bridge if its the other end of time (or jump on a bus)...both options probably preferable to going on the tube. I'd always do the overland from waterloo east to charing cross rather than going underground.
basically you go up the escalators at waterloo and through a covered bridge to get to waterloo east.

hope that helps!

xx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Kylekat - yes you can walk from waterloo.
Come out of the station and walk over the thames over waterloo bridge. You will come to the strand when crossed the bridge. Turn left and the restaurant is a few yards down there - see link.

Ds
x

http://www.timeout.com/london/restaurants/reviews/10195.html

/links


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

So pleased you can come too Mini.  

Roo, any chance of your being able to join us?  More than happy to offer my comfy couch before or after if that's any help.

So looking forward to seeing everyone who can make it.  Thanks again for organising it Dottie.  You're a star!!

Love & hugs, Felix xx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Kylecat/ Patterdale.....Mini and moi are staying in a hotel Saturday night nr Waterloo.  Am sure we will be dropping our bags off there before heading to meet.  Shall we liaise by text and then we can all trot over the bridge together....you can stop me jumping off it as the 2WW madness will be even madder by then!!!!  Let me know what time your trains get in....

Mini.....forgot to say on text that I am now staying in Stratford Friday night......when you land you could get a National Express coach to Stratford station- £9 single run ever half hour 25past and 5 to the hour and takes about 45mins and I'll meet you there and we can get the lovely Jubilee line straight to Waterloo together...much more straightforward and cheaper than Stansted Express into Liverpool st which would then mean horrid circle line and a walk over the bridge to Waterloo.  Does that sound like a plan?  Lots to do near Waterloo if we end up with time to kill......

can't wait to see everyone ...especially the bumps....that's going to be weird!!! 

..Winky


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Sorry Lou - I just meant that Mini had never actually been able to make it to a meet so far! 
Let's sort out a new year date that we can all do maybe back in the midlands....

Dx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry won't get to meet you Lou - and lovely dancing E... 
I think this is the first time work hasn't gotten in the way of my social meet ups!!!  How very dare it    
winky - that sounds good to me.... will sort out a bus then to Stratford...  
Can you get the tickets at Stansted or is it easier to book in advance  silly question I know....
See you all Saturday - am so looking forward to it.
Take care x x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Yippee - I am a definite now!! Can't wait to see everyone who is going! And will be lovely to see Felix again - only one I have met before!

See you Satuday girls ( they don't know what they have let them selves in for  )

Love
Misti x


----------



## Annaleah (May 14, 2008)

Really looking forward to Saturday and to putting faces to names.  Would it be ok for me to PM someone with my mobile number and have someone's number?  I imagine I won't stumble into the worng group on Sat, can't imagine there would be large group of women, some with added bumps, meeting at same place but would be nice to know I could text someone if I needed to on the day as i've not met anyone before.... Annaleah x


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Thankyou everyone for your hints and tips about getting into London - Lulu, Dottie and Winky, your messages were really helpful!

I think I am going to get the overland train from Waterloo east to charing cross and then meet Patterdale and walk to restaurant. Or even better I could meet mini and Winky and walk with them! So plenty of options which is good. 

See you all Saturday  

Love
Kylecat xxx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm booked on the National Express train to Stratford at 0955 - arrives 1045 ish... Might catch earlier bus - depends on flight down..

All sounds good to me though - turn up en mass!!!
Will be great seeing you and Patterdale - bump included!!!  

Take care - really looking forward to it x x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

similarly for me...wondered if anyone would mind swapping mobile number so i can find you if for some reason i can't !!

PM me if you don't mind!
xx


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hello Peeps....

If Mini gets into Stratford for 10.45 means we will be in Waterloo by about 11.15-11.30ish possibly earlier if flights permit.  We want to drop our bags off at the hotel so shall we say aim to meet by 12.00ish latest at Waterloo.  Kylecat and Patterdale (and anyone else meeting at Waterloo)....if you text your train arrival times will let you know which obvious place we are hanging about in !!!  

Am looking forward to it!!!!!  
Will bring my sticky labels again (of course!!!) 

..Winky


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Dottie - is there a seat for me ?? After much umming and aahhing    I have decided to come down and see you all. looking forward to it now.

roo x


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Roo - I'm sure we can squeeze you in luv   


Dx


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

LadyL - have you decided if you are a yes or a no yet?? 
I will call the restaurant today as we have a few additions....just wondered if you had decided??  Hope to see you & compare (cake) bellies... 

Dx


----------



## eddysu (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi Dottie,

If I'm going straight to the restaurant what time should I get there?  And is the table booked in your name?  In case there are multiple parties of 10!  I haven't met anyone yet so might not recognise you.

Eddy


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi Eddy

Table is booked for 12.30. i will try to get there a little earlier anyway.  Will pm you with my name & mobile

Dx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Dottie - I shall be a no this time


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

That's a shame LL, hopefully next time x


----------



## Chowy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi all

Just a quick message to say have a lovely time tomorrow, think of me in Sainsburys with my mum looking at the 25% off clothing.  

Wish I was coming but blood pressure even playing up when sitting down now, had a couple of funny turns at my desk in work this week.  

Lots of    

Chowy xx


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Chowy - you take care x x


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Have a great time everyone x


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes, have fun all. Take some pics and post them on our ******** group so we can meet the new girls  

I'm sorry I won't be there with you all but I'm still finding it hard - even though I'm back posting and everything is booked for January, I'm not quite up to a whole afternoon of ttc talk....distraction seems to be the best thing for me at the moment...so tomorrow I shall be Xmas shopping - wish me luck!

Hope to see you all again soon though, we'll have to arrange something for the New Year

Suitcase
x


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Suitcase - totally understand how you feel - good that you are able to judge what feels right for you and follow that ( hope that doesn't sound patronising!) Hope to see you at a bumps meeting sometime in the New Year  

Lottie - sorry you're not coming. Hope to meet you another time  

Chowy - have fun in Sainsbury's   Sorry you are suffering so with your blood pressure. Hope that settles soon and you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy  

To everyone going tomorrow - can't wait to meet you all  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Everyone - Just wanted to say am sooo jealous of the meet up tomorrow and wish I was going too ... Enjoy the night and the good company!

Love
Maya


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

Cem - sorry you couldn't make it.

Dottie and Felix- thank you for organising yesterday - am so so glad I actually got to make this one!
Was really good to meet you all - was totally buzzing last night!  
Fab to see Kylekat and Patterdale with their bumps!  Hey hopefully next year we'll all be sat there - big bags under our eyes from lack of sleep - absolutely knackered - with all our offspring running (or maybe crawling) about!
Take care x x


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

thanks for organising Dottie...and getting the stickers Winky...and suggesting meet Felix!  Was really nice to put names to faces, and sorry that I couldn't stay long enough to talk to everyone. I'm sure you all had a great time.  

xx

(PS No more kissing for me from the American ...grrr...! - those of you that were sitting near will know what I mean, I was a bit giddy about it...should learn things don't go to plan!!!!)


----------



## dottiep (Nov 20, 2007)

Lulu - shame!!  I need some excitement in someone else's love life!!!  Maybe on the next instalment....

Dx


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

i havent given up yet...he's here til wednesday


----------



## winky77 (Nov 27, 2007)

ooo think I missed that storie Lulumead?!?!? 

Dottie......ta from me too for organising it!!  Again great to find a venue that didn't rush to kick us out!! It was great to see old faces and new ones too !! 

CEM....so sorry you couldn't make it due to horrid flu!  

Maya and others who couldn't make it....Rose took some photos so we'll get them up on our private ******** group .  Anyone who wants to join the ******** group who isn't in it already....if you PM me your real name I will find you and do the friends connection so that I can then invite you!  We have a rule that you need to have been to a meet up or at least met up with someone from the group face to face.....just so we know people are legit! 

lol...

Winky


----------



## madmisti (Sep 1, 2008)

Just wanted to add my thanks to Felix and Dottie for having the idea and organising! Really enjoyed meeting everyone - amazing how quickly you can feel like you've known someone an age when you have such an important part of your life in common - well, 2 actually - being single and TTC!

Lulu - sorry you didn't get any further 'action' with US guy, but you've got 3 more days to work on him! Hope meal went well. 

Winky - sorry about your news on other thread - hoping things will change in next couple of days  

Thanks to everyone who was there for making it so special  

Love
Misti xx


----------



## kylecat (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey girls - just wanted to say how lovely it was to meet some of you on saturday, I had a really good time! Thanks to Felix for having the initial idea and to Dottie for booking the table etc  

Looking forward to the next meet

Kylecat xxx


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Say goes from me.  Dottie & Felix - thanks so much for organising the London meet.  It was great to catch with everyone and also to meet some new faces.  

Lulu - sorry it didn't work out with the American guy at the weekend.  You have a few more days to work on it so flirt away.


----------



## lulumead (May 29, 2008)

arghhh...time is running out...he leaves on Wednesday...oh well... so frustrating when you meet someone you really click with. can't believe he lives on the other side of the atlantic...just my luck!

lovely again to meet you.

xx


----------



## Felix42 (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes, it was a lovely meet up.  So good to see old (you know what I mean  ) friends and meet some new ones too!  Thanks again for sorting it all out Dottie!

Lulu, fingers crossed for the last couple of days.  Who knows, maybe you will need to fly over there next time you are ovulating 

Love and hugs, Felix xx


----------

